# Refurbishing An Ancient Firestone Keg



## 1974Alby (13/8/12)

Hi all,

Ive been given some OLD firestone kegs that have male thread on the posts that screw into a female post seat on the body of the keg. below is a pic of a similar (same?) unit I found using google. But I cant find any info on parts (poppet valves, seals and o-rings etc)...Anyone have any experince with this style of keg?...I will post some more pics after work.


----------



## fraser_john (13/8/12)

Al,

try Chicompany

Scroll down a bit, think they are what you are looking for.


----------



## MastersBrewery (13/8/12)

They are the same as Mytton kegs these guys still make em and all parts avaliable Linky


----------



## Hippy (13/8/12)

:icon_cheers: MastersBrewery you are a legend. I've been scouring the net for the last couple of days looking for a supplier of parts for my Mytton keg . Thanks for that link.


----------



## MastersBrewery (13/8/12)

hey they're an awesome keg, should have said they were obsolete and bought 'em off ya cheap!! h34r: still on the look out for some more of these just can't quite afford the new price.


----------



## Hippy (13/8/12)

Yeh I picked up a 45 L one from a fellow AHB member for 50 bucks. Just needs a liquid dip tube new posts and seals, otherwise in top nick. Looking at the price of them on that link I'm pretty happy with the purchase.


----------



## GalBrew (13/8/12)

I also have a couple of neglected Firestones sitting in my garage. It seems that Andale also have bits for these kegs but I haven't enquired about the price yet. Bits seem a tad expensive. Are they worth fixing?

Grain and Grape stock the posts also.


----------



## Muscovy_333 (13/8/12)

Thanks for raising this thread. 
I've had a hellofatime trying to find this part.


----------



## mr_tyreman (13/8/12)

some guy just gave these to you....what a tip top bloke ;


----------



## MastersBrewery (13/8/12)

AdamFromWH said:


> I also have a couple of neglected Firestones sitting in my garage. It seems that Andale also have bits for these kegs but I haven't enquired about the price yet. Bits seem a tad expensive. Are they worth fixing?
> 
> Grain and Grape stock the posts also.



:icon_offtopic: If you're thinking of getting rid of them, drop me a pm, like I said been keeping my eye out for a few more.


----------



## Ivan Other One (13/8/12)

MastersBrewery said:


> They are the same as Mytton kegs these guys still make em and all parts avaliable Linky



Ah ha, Masters Brewery, thanks so much, 

I have been trying to find a place that sells the rubber bases fore kegs for quite a while now.


----------



## 1974Alby (14/8/12)

mr_tyreman said:


> some guy just gave these to you....what a tip top bloke ;



too right...got to love the brewing community :icon_cheers: !....now if I could just find someone to weld me up a brew stand  !


----------



## Hippy (14/8/12)

Thanks again MastersBrewery just ordered a full set of replacement seals and liquid dip tube from STPV for $41.37 delivered


----------



## flyinhi (14/8/12)

Try ozbrew.com, I used them for my MR kegs and the reco kits they sold at the time were all the same price, (around 15 bucks I think) no matter what style of keg you have.


----------



## flyinhi (14/8/12)

Good to see an almost exclusive CBB thread


----------



## GalBrew (14/8/12)

So my Firestones are quite feral, I have pulled them apart and everything is getting a good soak in hot PBW. What do people think, is a good clean and seal replacement sufficient or would a full rebuild (which is far more expensive) be the way to go? :icon_cheers:


----------



## 1974Alby (14/8/12)

all the steel parts should be fine with a clean...replace the seals and it should be good to go.

has anyone bought seals/keg spares through ambartechnology.com or Andale..they both stock what I need but I suspect they wont be interested in my small retail order andthat is why they havent returned my emails!

Once I worked out that my male threaded keg post was a Mytton Rodd I managed to find a few suppliers including ozbrew.com, stainless steel tanks, ultimatehomebrew, andale and ambartechnology...Thanks again for the info everyone,...the next challenge is to get off the old keg lid o-ring which has fused itself to the lid and inside the keg opening...been soaking in napisan for a few days but I think its gonna need a bit more grunt such as a wire brush or dremel grinder....any ideas?


----------



## MastersBrewery (14/8/12)

I only just got two of my MR's up and running I had to do a fairly harsh caustic clean on both as everything else had failed to get them back to shiny stainless, will still be getting some new sealsand so forth in the near future. I noted that new lids and dip tubes weren't that expensive, so fully kitting out a couple would probably be worth it in the long term


----------



## 1974Alby (17/8/12)

Thanks for all the replys..Ive ordered some seal kits but havent been able to locate any poppet valves that are the same as the ones in my posts!..Mine have a round steel plate, which is kept in position by a circlip which sits locks into a grove within the post ..these appear to be completely different from any Ive seen on the various suppliers websites. 

Does anyone have experience with this style of poppet valve? If I cant find replacements, is it possible to simply replace the o'ring on the poppet valve?


----------



## stretch69 (26/2/13)

Albainian said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Ive been given some OLD firestone kegs that have male thread on the posts that screw into a female post seat on the body of the keg. below is a pic of a similar (same?) unit I found using google. But I cant find any info on parts (poppet valves, seals and o-rings etc)...Anyone have any experince with this style of keg?...I will post some more pics after work.


hey mate,

ive got some firestone kegs and need the exact same post's as what you have in the pic, i currently have one that looks the same

i looked at the link but cant see a post that looks like this, did you get an adaptor or something?


----------



## Malted (26/2/13)

Does the Pavlova and sheep make it seal better?


----------



## MastersBrewery (26/2/13)

from the linky the parts your looking for are part No.H401T26 and part No.H401T28 they are female 1/2 inch BSP threads, I have these kegs, call them and the sale guy will sort you out, trust me h34r:


----------



## Chela (5/5/14)

Hi,

My father has been using a couple of these old (from the 60s) Firestone Mytton kegs for many years, he has now passed and I'm wondering if anyone would be interested in them ?

Thanks

Chela


----------



## MastersBrewery (5/5/14)

PM sent


----------



## mckenry (5/5/14)

PM also


----------



## MrChoat (8/10/14)

Reviving an old thread as I've just scored two of these old mytton kegs.

They're stamped on the lower steel rim with 'Firestone. Mytton Grosvenor South Melb. 20l.'

They were a bit dirty but have cleaned up nice with a good soak and scrub in bleach. 

I replaced the poppets with new universal ones with the longer springs. The new poppets don't work without the original screen and circlip, I tried without and they just flap in the breeze. The clips are a bit tricky to get back in but go alright with a bit of force.

They were already converted to ball lock, so all I had to do was throw new seals all around the posts, the release valves and lid, and they're good to go. The posts were dirty and took a lot of polishing to get into a useable condition.

They need lifesaver seals under the posts, a liquid post o ring on the dip tube under the lifesaver. I haven't found one of these yet. There is no gas dip tube, only an opening.

The release valves are a tab you push to the side rather than a ring pull. I replaced the o ring on this with a poppet o ring. Its a bit too big and doesn't release pressure. That doesn't worry me as long as it holds pressure I can release it by pushing on the gas in poppet.

They're solid as a rock. No rubber feet and weigh about twice as much as a corny. The stainless is thick at the opening.

Pretty happy to have found them. Just thought any information on them might be useful as there isn't a lot out there.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (8/10/14)

Ring Martin at National Homebrew, he has the seals you need but they aren't listed on the website.
I wouldn't soak anything stainless in bleach, use oxalic acid which is sold in Bunnings as Diggers rust and stain remover.


----------



## MrChoat (8/10/14)

Cheers for that, a small time in bleach won't hurt them much, it usually gets my sinks looking like new, and I only had them in it for 30 minutes or so to get the stains off.

I soak anything I get secondhand in bleach, rinse well, soak in non scented napisan, rinse thrice and replace all seals. You don't know where they've been before.

Once they're in rotation I just use the no name napi san for cleaning, rinse well and the sanitise with starsan in a spray bottle.


----------



## dblunn (9/10/14)

If you want parts then try Stainless tanks and pressure vessels in Melbourne http://stainlesstanks.com.au


----------



## welly2 (16/9/15)

Just wanted to give this thread a nudge as I'm trying to get my Firestone/Mytton Rodd kegs going. Took them round to Mozza's last night to give them a seal test but they were leaking a little bit. I'm trying to figure out if I have the right seals.

On the gas in side I have a nylon washer and a post which has a rubber seal around it. That side seems ok. On the beer out side I have the long dip tube with a rubber washer around it and then a post with a rubber seal but not a nylon washer. Wondered if I need a nylon washer for this too? Does anyone have any images on how these kegs should be set up so I know I'm not missing anything?

Thanks!


----------



## welly2 (16/9/15)

Oh, and here we have the answer.

https://web.archive.org/web/20150227102551/http://stainlesstanks.com.au/html/postmix_kegs.html

http://www.stainlesstanks.com.au/products/post-mix-cylinders/


----------



## earle (16/9/15)

I have 1 of the Mytton Rod kegs but also a couple of Pepsi style cornies with the same racetrack style lid. I was having a bugger of a time getting the lid to seal - cleaned and lubed without improvement - then I noticed one of the lid seals in my spare parts was slightly thicker - problem solved. Seems that maybe the racetrack lids are less forgiving than the oval shape ones.


----------



## Mardoo (16/9/15)

earle is totally correct, yep. The corny and racetrack keg lid seals are not identical, even though they are often sold as such. National Homebrew has seal kits with the correct thicker racetrack seal as well as the polyurethane seals. I haven't found them anywhere else but would love to know of another source if someone else does.


----------



## welly2 (16/9/15)

The thinner lid seal might explain one of the other sources of gas leakage from my kegs. I'm using a Corny keg seal and despite lathering it up with keg lube, there was still a bit of leakage. Might have to order one of those seal kits from NHB.


----------



## MHB (16/9/15)

Andale also carry all the parts, have found Steve at Somersby very helpful over the years 02 43 404 111 from memory.
Mark


----------



## ziggy459 (6/3/16)

Hi all 

well I have some of these kegs also see like below for parts....

http://www.easykegging.com.au/product-category/mytton-rodd-keg-parts/

rgds
Chris


----------



## MHB (6/3/16)

I was up at Brewman on Friday among some other bits and pieces I got some parts for some old 9 litre kegs of mine, as you are local Ziggy, it might be worth knowing he has parts in stock, don't know if they are on the website.

The flat washer under the 1/2" BSP male post thread is called a life saver washer
The internal seal is called a top-hat seal
the outside O-Ring is the same as the one on a ball-lock corny
Mark


----------



## ziggy459 (6/3/16)

MHB said:


> I was up at Brewman on Friday among some other bits and pieces I got some parts for some old 9 litre kegs of mine, as you are local Ziggy, it might be worth knowing he has parts in stock, don't know if they are on the website.
> 
> The flat washer under the 1/2" BSP male post thread is called a life saver washer
> The internal seal is called a top-hat seal
> ...


Hi Mark
Its Chris (Computers) used to be at waratah.. these ones I have here I pulled them apart they seem to have 2 seals. in both in and out.


----------



## ziggy459 (6/3/16)

Hey Mark

here is a pic under the post...

Rgds
Chris


----------



## MHB (6/3/16)

Hey Chris - long time no see
Yep the yellow washer is the one you replace with a lifesaver (the yellow ones mostly crumble up and make a hell of a mess).
If you have any problems PM me and I'll arrange a time to show you how to fix them.
In the easykeg link the internal is called a "Mushroom seal".
Mark


----------



## ziggy459 (7/3/16)

MHB said:


> Hey Chris - long time no see
> Yep the yellow washer is the one you replace with a lifesaver (the yellow ones mostly crumble up and make a hell of a mess).
> If you have any problems PM me and I'll arrange a time to show you how to fix them.
> In the easykeg link the internal is called a "Mushroom seal".
> Mark


Thanks Mark

Have ordered the seals today just going to fix 2 of them at this stage, Thanks for your help.



rgds
Chris


----------



## Mardoo (8/3/16)

Anyone have any experience using the nylon or viton washers instead of the polyurethane ones? MHB is right, the polyurethane ones can be a pain. I just pulled apart a couple old Mytton Rodds that had been refurbished and appeared to have a nylon washer instead of the pU ones. I'm just about to put in an order to Stainless Tanks and Pressure Vessels  and they list nylon and viton options for the pU washer at the bottom of the linked page.

Cheers!!!


----------



## MHB (8/3/16)

Chriss, no problem, give me a hoy if you have any problems.
Go the Viton, its a rubber the nylon is very hard and on old kegs it's handy if there is a bit of flexibility.
Mark


----------



## Mardoo (8/3/16)

Much appreciated MHB


----------



## MHB (8/3/16)

Your welcome, I always liked the STPV Hatch O-Rings.
Mark


----------



## Weizguy (9/3/16)

Yeah, MHB, thanks for the tip about Brewman having supplies.
Just worked out last night that the beer in the keg freezer is the contents of the old Firestone keg. leaked from under the outlet.
I almost cried to have lost a keg full of Kölsch (ok, only close to full). The gravity of it may strike me later, at work,
Now, I'm running low on beer. I thought I had that one up my sleeve as the yeast settled in the keg. W1010 tastes dirty in a Kölsch.
Stupid old kegs.


----------



## Mardoo (9/3/16)

Yeah, I'm stocking up. Going the EPDM Hatch O-rings.


----------



## ziggy459 (9/3/16)

Hi all

well just the ran around for the seal kits for my Mytton/Firstone kegs...

Easy Kegging 
keg lid O'ring $5.95 /ea
Diptube O'ring $4.15 /ea
Washer Poly $3.45 /ea
Valve seal mush $3.70 /ea

+ Freight

STVP
keg lid O'ring $7.70 /ea
Diptube O'ring $4.07 /ea
Washer Poly $2.20 /ea
Post O'ring $3.58 /10

+ Freight
Carole Cruise
Administration Manager.
[email protected]

Brewman 
Kits is $15.50 + Freight

do each keg

rgds
Chris


----------



## ziggy459 (11/3/16)

ziggy459 said:


> Thanks Mark
> 
> Have ordered the seals today just going to fix 2 of them at this stage, Thanks for your help.
> washer
> ...


Hi Mark

Just wanted to get a heads up on those Mushroom washers are they used in the out post only or both, before I pull them apart.

Thanks Chris


----------



## MHB (12/3/16)

Both, the internals are the same on both the in and out posts, the only difference is the dip tube seal on the beer out
Its a really good idea to replace all the parts at the same, especially the lifesaver washer.
Mark


----------



## ziggy459 (12/3/16)

MHB said:


> Both, the internals are the same on both the in and out posts, the only difference is the dip tube seal on the beer out
> Its a really good idea to replace all the parts at the same, especially the lifesaver washer.
> Mark


Thanks Mark... when I brought the seal kits I made sure had the dip one as well, have rebuild 1 but not the posts yet.

rgds
Chris


----------



## ziggy459 (12/3/16)

Hey MARK

just pulled the out post apart.. please have a look at this pic seem quite a diff in size will this matter?

rgds
Chris


----------



## MHB (12/3/16)

If the bigger black one is the old one, that's why you are replacing it, they spread out over time.
If you haven't done it before have fun getting the internals all lined up while you get the circlip back in.
A piece of 1/2" copper pipe makes it a lot easier.
Mark


----------



## ziggy459 (12/3/16)

MHB said:


> If the bigger black one is the old one, that's why you are replacing it, they spread out over time.
> If you haven't done it before have fun getting the internals all lined up while you get the circlip back in.
> A piece of 1/2" copper pipe makes it a lot easier.
> Mark


Thanks again Mark.. sound like its going be fun... not..

rgds


----------



## ziggy459 (12/3/16)

ziggy459 said:


> Thanks again Mark.. sound like its going be fun... not..
> 
> rgds


Thanks again Mark.. had heaps of copper pipe laying around, cut a piece and than polished in my electric 1/2 drill worked well.. thanks again.
rgds
Chris


----------



## ctagz (12/3/16)

Copper pipe hey... Yeah I had lots of fun getting them all back together. Lots of patience required.


----------



## Mardoo (12/3/16)

Can anyone show a blowup pic of a disassembled Mytton Rodd post? Not really game to pull one down out of curiosity. It looks like a bitch to get back together.


----------



## MastersBrewery (12/3/16)

Mardoo said:


> Can anyone show a blowup pic of a disassembled Mytton Rodd post? Not really game to pull one down out of curiosity. It looks like a bitch to get back together.


Don't have a pic handy. Have done several though, it is a little painful, but persistence pays off. If I can do it, well anyone with a bit of dexterity should get it done.


----------



## earle (12/3/16)

MHB said:


> If the bigger black one is the old one, that's why you are replacing it, they spread out over time.
> If you haven't done it before have fun getting the internals all lined up while you get the circlip back in.
> A piece of 1/2" copper pipe makes it a lot easier.
> Mark


Small bore tube spanner also does the trick if you have one lying about


----------



## MHB (12/3/16)

Being a Plumber by trade, I guess its no surprise that 1/2" copper came to my mind first.
I'm sure there are plenty of things that would work, I recall once using a 1/4" drive socket with a screwdriver type handle. Most anything with a 1/2" od and a hole in the middle will work.
It is something that gets a lot easier with practice, you will probably be really good at it by the time you have finished servicing all your kegs - and fully deskilled by the time you need to do them again in a couple of years... just the way life is.
Mark


----------



## Mardoo (12/3/16)

Cool, I just realised I have an old 9 gallon cask-type keg (I think - it's an odd beast) with these posts, so I don't have to worry about getting them back together before the end of the current ferment. Thanks for the advice. I'll have a go.


----------



## ziggy459 (13/3/16)

Hey Mardoo

Here that pic you wanted.. the pin from this was a bit shity..

rgds
Chris


----------



## Mardoo (13/3/16)

Awesome! Much appreciated mate.

So then does the mushroom seal go inside the post?

Also, one of the kegs I bought had an odd little seal that looked like a diapragm (convex circle of black rubber - seemed to be neoprene - with a slit in it. It sat on top of the diptube assembly. I haven't found a reference to it elsewhere. Anyone know what it is and whether it's essential?


----------



## MHB (13/3/16)

Yes the mushroom goes inside the post, its a good idea to clean up all the parts when you have it apart, I find a soft stainless brush from a coffee machine cleaning kit works the best, for years things like that were expensive and hard to find and I used a brass swede brush from a shoe shop, a pot scrubber does a fair enough job.

As for the "odd little seal" I would have pulled down hundreds, possibly thousands kegs and have never seen one. There were lots of variations and special purpose kegs out there, some have odd shapes to the fittings and the parts welded to the keg but what you are describing is new to me.
My first thought would be that someone has added a non-return valve for some reason. I would love a picture, its always good to learn.
Mark


----------



## ziggy459 (13/3/16)

Mardoo said:


> Awesome! Much appreciated mate.
> 
> So then does the mushroom seal go inside the post?
> 
> Also, one of the kegs I bought had an odd little seal that looked like a diapragm (convex circle of black rubber - seemed to be neoprene - with a slit in it. It sat on top of the diptube assembly. I haven't found a reference to it elsewhere. Anyone know what it is and whether it's essential?


Hey man.. well these old Mytton/Firestone kegs I have had other small donut rings under the post as well, its was most likely they were leaking but I have brought a kit from Easy Kegging to do 2 of them seals work well, have rebuilt one of them want any help if give me a call on 0421 435 931. rgds Chris

ps Yes that mushroom goes on the pin, in the pic I posted its the black one you can see.


----------



## Mardoo (13/3/16)

Many thanks guys, as always on this site. Well, almost always 

MHB, I thought I saved that seal but it's been escaping me ever since I wanted to post a pic. I'll have another look. Or two. 

Funnily enough the kegs I recently bought had the mushroom seal jammed into the hole of the lifesaver. I thought, "That can't be right." Guess not.


----------



## Weizguy (14/3/16)

Mardoo, MHB, I found an odd seal under the urethane washer on one of my posts. Pretty sure it was the OUT post.

Pix -


----------



## Mardoo (14/3/16)

Yep, I also found one of those. I initially thought that's what was meant by the mushroom washer. Now it's sitting comfortably in the X-Files.

And yes, mine too on the out post. The level tube junction is clearly designed to be metal on metal as far as I can tell.


----------



## MHB (14/3/16)

Les
Over the years people have used all sorts of things under the posts, some of them don't survive intact. Vaseline does horrible things to some rubbers and they swell into bizarre shapes. Not to mention that some of the cleaning chemicals get to some of the older synthetic rubbers in unpredictable ways.

There is a diptube collet on the top of the diptube just under the post, I suspect that might be what's in the picture - even if somewhat misshaped.

Mardoo
Pretty much same as above, in addition I don't think anyone puts the tube back in under the gas post, there is a small O-ring supplied with some service kits but I've never used them.

Yellow Lifesaver Washers usually fall apart and some of the old parts aren't really stable, best to replace everything while your in there.
Mark


----------



## ziggy459 (19/3/16)

ziggy459 said:


> Hi all
> 
> well just the ran around for the seal kits for my Mytton/Firstone kegs...
> 
> ...


Just a update to these prices I posted..

The Mushroom seals from STVP are $16.50 / 10 , as per before if you want to order from them you need to send your order to..

Carole Cruise
Administration Manager.
*[email protected]*
This lady will send you and invoice with total cost inc the frt, you can do a direct deposit to their bank.

rgds
Chris


----------



## Mardoo (19/3/16)

Wow, their (STPV's) prices are all over the map. I just paid more for some of those and less for others. Sounds like Brewman has pretty much the best price for their kit.


----------



## ziggy459 (20/3/16)

Mardoo said:


> Wow, their (STPV's) prices are all over the map. I just paid more for some of those and less for others. Sounds like Brewman has pretty much the best price for their kit.Hey Mardoo


Hey Mardoo


Yeah prices are all over the shop.. but when you look at per kit price.. and btw Iam still waiting for Brewman to give me a firm price that was over a week ago.. this kit from STVP with out frt.. is $15.98/Set inc GST 
rgds Chris

But the only thing with STVP is that Post Oring and Mushroom seal come in a pack of 10 which you have to buy. Like in my case I have 11 of these kegs.. so it doesn't matter me buying 10 of each.


----------



## Mardoo (20/3/16)

So strange. They never mentioned the 10-pack price to me and I too was buying in quantity. Did they sell you the polyurethane lifesavers? They told me they were no longer carrying them and out of everything but the nylon lifesavers for the foreseeable future.


----------



## ziggy459 (20/3/16)

Mardoo said:


> So strange. They never mentioned the 10-pack price to me and I too was buying in quantity. Did they sell you the polyurethane lifesavers? They told me they were no longer carrying them and out of everything but the nylon lifesavers for the foreseeable future.


Hi Mardoo

Well that sound strange I have spoken with that Carole from there and she didn't say any about the washer, I will give her a call and than post what she tells me.
rgds Chris


----------



## Mardoo (20/3/16)

She was very helpful and I'm grateful that an industrial supplier will sell to homebrewers. Probably just slipped her mind.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (6/6/16)

Necro alert:

Have just obtained a couple of firestones from mytton rodd (one labled coke, other Schweppes) which were gratis but missing some bits.

I have enough pin lock fittings that are a little worse for wear and missing a gas tube. So I'm looking at likely converting these to ball lock.

The obvious as previously mentioned is that normal ball lock posts are female but the pinlock posts are male.

The only online price I've seen for male threaded fittings are $35 per post. So $70 for posts on a keg before looking at a refurb.

To me, this is false economy because with a bit of looking, one can get ball lock cornies for this.

Is there anyone who had found male ball lock posts cheaper? I don't mind 2nd hand.

Any other tips as to who is selling stuff to refurb and/or convert mytton Todd kegs? I note brewman isn't around anymore.


----------



## GalBrew (6/6/16)

They are not cheap to refurbish. Whenever I have come across one I sell it and buy a cornie.


----------



## MastersBrewery (6/6/16)

Around $20 from grain&grape or onlinebrewingsuppplies


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (6/6/16)

GalBrew said:


> They are not cheap to refurbish. Whenever I have come across one I sell it and buy a cornie.


I'm hearing you.

I don't want to lay out more money than I need to on this, but in my caseit appears to be poor form to sell half complete kegs.


----------



## GalBrew (6/6/16)

Yeah, so you are dropping $40 to replace both posts. That's half the price of a used cornie.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (6/6/16)

Make it $60, as it appears as though OBS hasn't any and Gng are $30 each plus postage. Not sure if it includes the poppets.


----------



## MastersBrewery (6/6/16)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Make it $60, as it appears as though OBS hasn't any and Gng are $30 each plus postage. Not sure if it includes the poppets.


obs never listed them and I doubt he's been through the 200 odd sets he had made. Postage with still cost you which ever way you go.


----------



## MastersBrewery (6/6/16)

Both options include poppets you just need new lifesaver orings. 

Sorry could edit from the phone.


----------

